# Why I Cancelled My Fishing Trip.......



## Dave Hadden (Jun 13, 2017)

The Gator ate my map. 







Take care.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 21, 2017)

you have gators in BC?

  Al


----------



## Dave Hadden (Jun 21, 2017)

alleyyooper said:


> you have gators in BC?
> 
> Al



Not really. Just an old "croc" posting a joke.

Tyee time is getting closer though so I'm looking forward to that.








Take care.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Crazy things do pop up from time to time. Here is one in the Charles river in Boston MA.


http://archive.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/gallery/091010_gator/


----------



## hanniedog (Jun 21, 2017)

Ya never know they found a 12ft Bull Shark in a Southern Ohio river.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 21, 2017)

We cant forget the Anaconda snake in Westbrook last year.


https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2...gs-anaconda/qf9d3p1L6SZFNt3qS7tI2L/story.html


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 22, 2017)

hanniedog said:


> Ya never know they found a 12ft Bull Shark in a Southern Ohio river.


Which river ya know?


----------



## hanniedog (Jun 22, 2017)

Can't remember where I read about it. The size might be a little over stated. Will have to see if I can find it. Great Miami River in Ohio just google it should pop up


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 24, 2017)

hanniedog said:


> Can't remember where I read about it. The size might be a little over stated. Will have to see if I can find it. Great Miami River in Ohio just google it should pop up


That'd be an eye opener pull that rascal in some night thinking you had another Catfish.


----------



## hanniedog (Jun 24, 2017)

Might need a bigger boat for that one.


----------



## Husky Man (Nov 8, 2017)

hanniedog said:


> Ya never know they found a 12ft Bull Shark in a Southern Ohio river.



I've read that Bull Sharks are pretty tolerant of fresh water, but Wow, that would be a Looooong way from Salt water.

Doug


----------



## Marshy (Nov 8, 2017)

3 gators were removed from a large river in central by this past summer. They were 4-5 ft long. They believe they were pets that got too big. Either that or the evidence was fully digested and their services were no longer needed.


----------

